# How much longer to give a walk a way split.



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

[QUOTE

Give them another week.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

28 days +- 5 is the magic number. Bees will start with a 1 day larva Give them a day to make the decision. That means on the 10th they started the first cell a day old larva would deduct 4 days from the 28 so you should be right there. look again in a couple days. If no sign I would give them a frame of brood with eggs on it and see what they do. If they have a queen in the hive they will read it as hers. If not they will begin to draw queens.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the input. At the time I checked it today I was thinking it had been 5 weeks. When I got home and checked my notes I realized it was only four. The weather this coming week is supposed to be a little better but still not ideal.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

I did a cut out and believe me, ITS A LONG TIME! Be patient, it will happen if you had a queen cell or 2. Remember it's a hit or miss during mating flights. Queens do get eaten. Always good to have mating flights taking place under a tree or brush, so that gives them a chance to get out and fly prior to being spotted. If they're in the open, then of coarse it's easily detected when they fly out by birds. Queens are larger and eyes are upon her. Trees give a backdrop, so it's not as easy to see or focus for birds.


----------



## ProfessorBob (Jun 17, 2015)

flyin-lowe.[/QUOTE said:


> Patience grasshoppa...


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Slow Drone said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Give them another week.


Best advice for most beekeeping problems!


----------

